# looking for a rare peacock.



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I am looking for rare peacock cichlids. Not for the hopes of making more money and I don't even care if the reason they are so rare is cause they are drab fish. I am looking for rare peacocks just to have a tank with fish that are rarely seen and hard to come by even for the avid aquarist. If anyone could throw a couple names out there for me I would enjoy the challenge and thrill of the hunt. Thanx.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Any of the ethylwynnae types are pretty uncommon or guentheri.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Aulonocara rostratum is pretty rare, i've been looking for one for my all male tank for awhile.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

Good to know. I have a breeding trio of Aulonocara ethelwynnae "mauve peacocks" which I find to be REALY timid so I will look into the nature of the guentheri and rostratum. Unfortunately I don't think my trio should be kept with anything too aggressive.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

"rare" all depends on where u are. fish that are very common to one area maybe very rare in another


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

karmafish said:


> Good to know. I have a breeding trio of Aulonocara ethelwynnae "mauve peacocks" which I find to be REALY timid so I will look into the nature of the guentheri and rostratum. Unfortunately I don't think my trio should be kept with anything too aggressive.


Nor should they be kept with any other Peacock/Aulonocara, should you wish to keep any fry. Hybridization is likely.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I was waiting for someone to mention that fogelhund, I tried to edit it but it was too late  I would not keep them all together. Im just worried about the timid demeanour of the mauve. I need to find a few peaceful haps to keep with him. I would definitely be keeping each species in separate tanks.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

karmafish said:


> I was waiting for someone to mention that fogelhund, I tried to edit it but it was too late  I would not keep them all together. Im just worried about the timid demeanour of the mauve. I need to find a few peaceful haps to keep with him. I would definitely be keeping each species in separate tanks.


The guentheri can be timid as well. Even peaceful haps will intimidate the ethelwynnae. 
Copadichromis sp. "Mloto Undu" or Copadichromis trewavasae can be relatively peaceful.

Have you considered some of the uncommon haps?


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

I would definitely check out some uncommon haps if you had a few names for me.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Some Lethrinops, Otopharynx sp. ''Heterodon Nankumba'' Otter Point, and Copadichromis virginalis "Fire-Crest Mloto" are a few smaller haps. I wouldn't necessarily call these rare, just tougher to find.

How large are your breeding tanks?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The true Baenschi Yellow Peacock is rarer in the hobby, because of mixes and poor breeding... and is supposed to be endangered in the lake. A really nice fish.

Many species of Lethrinops are rare in the hobby and are similar to Aulonocara.

As far as REALLY rare in the hobby, there are dozens of species of deep water Aulonocara and Lethrinops which are never or almost never collected, because they are so difficult to collect with no profit. Many barely understood by science. Most still would make good aquarium fishes.

Heck, just be happy searching for quality, pure, natural species... well worth the search.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a baenschi and its pure blood good stand found from a local breeder. Search for fish clubs around you and see what they have. You will be suprised what people keep that you can't fine on the net


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

DanniGirl, I 've got a 120gal, 55 gal, 3 40gals, a 35gal, and 2 10s..... for now


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

rare can depend on your area as well unless you are looking for rare everywhere! Many fish that are common place in many areas in N.A. I have never laid eyes on. I'm in a non-African region unfortunately. Would be great to have a tank of truly rare fish.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

If you want tankmates for your ethylwynnae maybe you should try some non-cichlid species. Neon dwarf rainbows would be a suitable and quite colorful.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are some to look at...many "uncommon"

*Peacocks*
Aulonocara korneliae chizumulu island
Aulonocara Salousi
Aulonocara Turkis

*Haps*
Mylochromis gracilis
Placidochromis spec. Jalo Reef
Protomelas virgatus
Stigmatochromis sp. 'pleurospilus mdoka'
Tramitichromis intermedius Tanzania
Trematocranus microstoma

and not recommending for tankmates...just a list of uncommon or unusual to look at


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I wonder if you can find this, not really sure if this fish has actually been available. Looks cute and peaceful. Comes from deep sandy areas, but should be easy to keep. Would be rare.

http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artreg_visa_art.php?ID=1312

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1387


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cichlid-gal said:


> Here are some to look at...many "uncommon"
> 
> *Peacocks*
> Aulonocara korneliae chizumulu island
> ...


Aulonocara korneliae listed above used to be available in the hobby, but seems much rarer now... I don't know why except that males are not a showy as than others. Still a very nice fish, males shiny lighter blue and gold, seemed more peaceful than average, and a more active swimmer than average for stuartgranti types. Females seem more silvery than average, at least when younger.

"Aulonocara Turkis" ... this seems to be a hybrid, so I'm not sure how one qualifies that. I suppose a "true" Turkis, whatever that is, would be rare to find.


----------



## karmafish (Feb 26, 2012)

would the trio of ethylwnnae do ok in a 55 gal alone for a while until I find a suitable tank mate? . Im thinking of selling of my white tops and yellow labs cause the peacock does not look happy. Or like Chester mentioned I could always try a non cichlid species for the time being.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it would be ok.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

noki said:


> "Aulonocara Turkis" ... this seems to be a hybrid, so I'm not sure how one qualifies that. I suppose a "true" Turkis, whatever that is, would be rare to find.


I believe that the Turkis is considered a "mutant" rather than a hybrid...from some older sources so not sure how accurate Noki

_Aulonocara sp. "Turkis"-ML (Europe).....(The story--personally told to us in Germany by a respected authority and colleague of Ad Konings and the source of our original specimens--is that this form was produced in Germany from an actual "mutant" specimen of a wild-caught Aulonocara stuartgranti Chilumba. Mutant forms can be produced in nature, and they need not be hybrids.)_

Found here
http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/hybridization_and_line_breeding.html 
under the section titled "SOME EXAMPLES OF EXPLANATIONS OF WHAT WE'RE TALKING ABOUT....."

also reference to "mutant" found here:
http://www.onzemalawicichliden.eu/Bestanden vissendatabase eng/Aulonocara Turkis eng.html

They are not found in the Cichlid Room Companion catalogue so in that regard not recognized as a catalogued species


----------

